# My Gibson Les Paul Studio in White (Pics)



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is basically an excuse to whore out some new pictures I took of my 2007 white studio. In my opinion the best colour you can get the studio in. Anyways, here are the pics, I really tried to document the abuse this guitar has seen. Most of it was done prior to me owning it, but I have put a few of my own scars on it as well.










A picture of the new Burstbucker #2 in the neck









A scar I put in it when the screw driver slipped putting the pickguard on! doh









The sticker covers a spot where the paint bubbled up and chipped off!









Trying to show the buckle rash









The neck stained from a guitar stand and worn down already!









A spot worn right down to the wood from a strap I imagine









Just a few cool shots


----------



## GammyBird (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice studio. They have the goldtop studio now as well...although you've probably seen it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nicks, sratches, dents, natural discoluration, wear and tear are honoured battle scars on guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I approve. My old studio also had some damage, mostly player caused. Except for the dent in the neck from when my sister knocked it over...


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd pull the pickguard off, but that's just me.

Nice axe. :rockon2:


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

looks great.. ive always liked the white studios especially with chrome hardware.. i see you peter green'd your neck pickup as well.. cool


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

looks great in white.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I LOVE it!

IO have 2 black ones,
a wine red one,
and a white one...

The Les Paul Studio is a great guitar IMO. I've never played a bad one so I just stop reading when I see someone say that they 'played a bunch to find a good one'.


Love the mismatched pickups too!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I LOVE it!
> 
> IO have 2 black ones,
> a wine red one,
> ...


I agree, Studios are a great, under-rated value.
I'm only willing to pay a hair more for some binding.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Gorgeous guitar! Your battlescars seem relatively minor so far.


----------

